# `sysinstall` and /etc/rc.conf are not consistent



## jronald (Mar 18, 2010)

in /etc/rc.conf,

```
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
```
and when `sysinstall`/Option, DHCP option is NO, then I mark the option as YES,
but the /etc/rc.conf has nothing changed.

BTW, I've installed a recompiled kernel 8.0 release.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2010)

Don't use sysinstall for anything but the initial install. Don't use it to configure your system.


----------



## a129878 (Mar 18, 2010)

I confirm the great SirDice's advice.
I now use manual configurations as I am after using a very small EEE to run my FreeBSD_8(s).


----------

